# //



## none (Dec 29, 2005)

//


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2007)

Holy shite "How cool are these!?"... lol I loved "all" the Silent Hill games and movie...

What happened to the road; earth quake?

Thanks for the uploads; *thumbs up* top marks =)


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2007)

What's the deal with the steam coming from the road?


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Darren


> Centralia, a town in Pennsylvania, has an underground mine fire that has been burning for about 60 years.


LOL :lol: :wink:

[one],
Love the pics, especially the shot of the wood.

3098


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2007)

Underground mine fire? that was also part of the movie's story line (or something alike)... HEY! i'm dyslexic  give me a break =P... i don't even "read" people's names... I remember people by how their user name "looks" not sounds or just look at their av/picture.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Picture ten is pretty eerie - it's destruction at close quarters. I like it also, but could you not take some pictures of pretty flowers? :lol: You know I'm having you on. Very good colours also, considering the deathliness of it.
Rozanne


----------



## none (Dec 29, 2005)

//


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2007)

Peeing fossil fuel up the wall... guess the government will be pee'ed off with it's self when all fossil fuels are depleted in the near future; this coal would have been worth more then it?s weight in gold.


----------

